# New Olympus OM-D EM-5 Camera - specs, photos, reviews



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 31, 2012)

For a while there have been rumours around the promised new Olympus camera that would be some kind of successor or revision of the OM range. It seems that it is to be a Micro 4/3 format and that it will be weatherproof and according to the photograph looks rather like an Olympus OM. Here is the link:

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/44113/olympus-om-d-micro-four-thirds-camera-spring.

There will be disappointed old Olympus fans out there who hoped for a full frame sensor but realistically that would have meant a massive investment in new lens design which Olympus in its troubled state, could not even contemplate.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2012)

That article is a bit old and has very little detail. Mind you, if it does look like an OM1 (which would be a bit odd given the current technology) then I may well be in. It's one of my favourite ever cameras. That photo looks well unconvincing.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 31, 2012)

editor said:


> That article is a bit old and has very little detail. Mind you, if it does look like an OM1 (which would be a bit odd given the current technology) then I may well be in. It's one of my favourite ever cameras. That photo looks well unconvincing.


Well Olympus have announced that there will be a press release on Feb 8th. On their site there is a teaser that lets you enter your email address to be "the first to know" - presumable along with the numerous others who have signed up. The Olympus site is here:-

http://olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/index.asp

On of the commentators discussing the rumours suggested that if the camera was as good as people hoped it would be better designated the OM G. 

Another possible date for its launch in the UK could be the Focus On Imaging show at Birmingham NEC on 4 to 7th of March. Keep biting those nails.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is another leaked photograph which seems less of a photoshopped product than the pictures so far seen on this thread.







It appeared on the web a few hours ago.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh yes!
http://www.wirefresh.com/olympus-om-d-slr-photos-leak-out-and-it-looks-fabulous/


----------



## sim667 (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought olympus was up shit creek without a paddle though?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2012)

It's even smaller than the old OM4-Ti!

I am liking this camera more and more.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 9, 2012)

A better video from Olympus is here - with an easier to understand person speaking, published on the Engadget site:-

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/07/olympus-om-d-e-m5-micro-four-thirds-camera-preview-video/

It is going to be very expensive though, if the dollar cost translates directly into Pounds as often seems to be the case. Looking forward to April when more people have used and reviewed it.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

It's annoyingly not possible to embed Engadget videos, hence the one with the Olmypus bod talking above.

I'm still very interested in this camera. The size is perfect.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

After lugging my ten-ton Nikon D300 SLR around all day, I've even more interested in this camera. But only if I don't think about the price. £1149.95 for the 12-50mm kit. Ouch!
http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/84238/show.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Olympus reckon it has the "world's fastest autofocus" of any camera, and comes with an ISO range of 200-25,600, support for 1080p video, five-axis image stabilisation, weather sealing and articulated 3-inch viewfinder.

It's rocking my boat alright.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2012)

Promo video ahoy!


----------



## Cid (Feb 11, 2012)

Really hope this revives Olympus, been wondering when someone would get around to doing a camera like this. The price point is pretty high, but it has some brilliant features - I'll have one of these and a D800 please, should cover everything.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2012)

The D800 is too much of a monster for me. Even my D300 is too much of a heavy beast. It the OM-D delivers on its promise, then this may be my next camera.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 14, 2012)

I found the Olympus OM D on the website of SRS Microsystems. There is no price stated but when I spoke to them they said that it was the same as Jessops. I presume this is the RRP. They are looking for pre-orders which costs a £20 deposit but with that you get a free two part grip worth over £200 when the camera arrives in April. They say that they have already received a lot of deposits and there is great interest in the camera.

http://www.srsmicrosystems.co.uk/


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2012)

Hands on preview on DPReview is very positive:


> I may only have had my hands on the E-M5 for a relatively limited period of time on a dull day in Amsterdam, but that's still enough to leave a very positive impression. It's the kind of camera that long-term Olympus users will recognize - small, solid, and highly capable - and its high-end spec such as weatherproofing and fast continuous shooting is the icing on the cake.
> 
> The only potential banana skins we've identified to consider before placing a pre-order are the tiny buttons and the way that the optional larger grip makes certain controls less-easy to reach - perhaps most notably the movie record button. But in key areas such as speed, access to essential controls, and most importantly image quality, the E-M5 appears very promising. We'll obviously need to wait for a fully-reviewable sample to really get to grips with it, but the omens are looking good.


http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5118208599/hands-on-with-the-olympus-om-d-e-m5


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2012)

That review looks promising. What a pity I have just bought a new gas cooker. But then it was less than half the price of the OM D camera. For that reason I am out -dammit.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2012)

If the EVF is usable, then I think I may be in.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2012)

editor said:


> If the EVF is usable, then I think I may be in.


I don't blame you, it looks to be right up your street.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 24, 2012)

If the retro craze is now unstoppable, could we please have a digital Nikon F3?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2012)

Bernie Gunther said:


> If the retro craze is now unstoppable, could we please have a digital Nikon F3?


If you just want a red stripe on your camera you could always paint one yourself using Humbrol model paint.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

Some low light samples have been released and once again, I'm impressed.



> We've just taken delivery of an Olympus OM-D E-M5 that we can use to publish sample images. We aim to bring you a real-world samples gallery in a few days time, but to whet your appetite we've prepared a quick series of studio-based shots showing how the camera behaves under the challenge of low-level tungsten lighting at all ISOs....
> 
> In this series we're showing out-of-camera JPEGs both at default settings, and with the noise filter turned off and sharpening set to -2 (this tends to be our preferred setup for Olympus cameras, to give the most-natural detail retention at high ISOs). As yet we have no third-party RAW support. Note also that the conditions used - low intensity, low colour-temperature halogen lighting - are designed to simulate indoor artificial lighting. This should be considered close to the worst-case scenario in normal use as the image's blue channel has to be heavily amplified to achieve neutral white balance, accentuating noise. Under many conditions you'll see better results at high ISOs - for example when shooting indoors using window light.


http://www.dpreview.com/previews/olympusem5/7


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2012)

It's a proper tough camera too: look at the magnesium shell -






http://gakuranman.com/olympus-om-d-e-m5-preview/


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a review of the weather sealed Olympus M.ZUIKO Digital ED 12-50mm f/3.5-6.3 EZ (35mm equivalent 24-100mm) lens.
It's set to retail for £349 with the lens also available in a kit with the new Olympus OM-D.

I'm getting more excited by this camera. 


> All things considered, the M.Zuiko Digital ED 12-50mm f/3.5-6.3 EZ is a great lens for those Olympus Micro Four Thirds users who want an all-in-one solution to their everyday photography, videography and macro needs. Photographers who require maximum sharpness and resolution will of course be better served by one - or more - of the excellent, fast, sharp Micro Four Thirds primes; but the Olympus 12-50mm f3.5-6.3 is hard to beat on versatility and price-performance ratio. As to those who want a weather sealed lens for their OM-D E-M5 camera, well, the 12-50mm f/3.5-6.3 EZ is currently the only game in town, save for a Four Thirds lens + MMF-3 adapter combination.


 
Zoom range:


Focus speed is *fast:*


http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/olympus_m_zuiko_digital_ed_12_50mm_35_63_ez_review/


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2012)

A load of image samples have been posted here: http://www.dpreview.com/previews/olympusem5/7

They look great, even at high ISO. 

I think I'm buying this bad boy.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still lusting over this camera and may break one of my tech gear rules and pre-order the thing to get the free grip.

There's a really, really in-depth review here with loads of links to in-depth samples: http://robinwong.blogspot.co.uk/ and * Part 1, Part 2 and Part 3.*


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

Not bad for ISO 4000!

http://robinwong.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/olympus-om-d-e-m5-review-bukit-bintang.html


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been looking online for pre-order prices, and there's no discount to be found: it's £999 everywhere.

A UK reviewer got a hands on test with the camera:


> I wanted to see essentially how this camera compared to my usual arsenal of film rangefinder cameras like the Bessa T and the Leica M6 could hold up on the street. Both are obviously heavier and are manual focus and exposure. And they take film. What? Film. You know. That celluloid stuff photographers use to be made of?
> 
> I am a traditionalist, but not a Luddite. I own and frequently operate Nikon D700s D3s and D3x as well as Canon 5D Mark II, 7D and the Mark IV. My previous experience of point and shoot digital cameras started with Sony Cybershots and has gradually climbed to the Panasonic GF1 (with which I shot most of the material on this blog) which I bought when it was first released. I have also played enviously with my friend’s Olympus EP-3. Until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

Interesting comparison with the Fuji X Pro1 too:


> If you’re looking for a camera that feels like a traditional rangefinder and has some of it’s benefits (like an optical viewfinder) then that Fuji X-Pro1 is something you should seriously look at.
> 
> If you want something smaller, lighter, and faster to operate that is weatherproof and at the moment has a lens selection that would make anyone’s head spin, (Fuji will be bringing out more lenses for the X-Pro1 in the not too distant future) then go check out the OM-D.


http://www.gabriellemotola.com/photoblog/olympus-om-d-em-5-and-fuji-x-pro1/


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow (from the same blog):


> The AF speed was astounding. Faster than anything I’ve used so far. It killed my Nikon D700


 
I'm looking around the house to see what I can sell off to get the Olympus OM-D camera with the 12-50mm kit lens, and then maybe look at the M.ZUIKO DIGITAL ED 12mm f2.0 lens or the cheaper Panasonic Lumix G 14mm F2.5 ASPH Lens...


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2012)

First full review in - and it's a rave one!



> At the risk of sounding like a broken record: the E-M5's high ISO performance is astounding. While we would have preferred to see even cleaner images at lower ISO settings from ISO800-ISO1600, the ability to shoot up to ISO3200-ISO6400 with such low noise showing is nothing short of remarkable for a Micro Four Thirds sensor. Olympus has really upped the game here.


 


> Conclusion
> There's just something about the Olympus OM-D E-M5.
> 
> We could list its specs: 16MP image sensor, 5-axis image stabilization, weather-resistant body. We could tell you how well the camera handles with the twin control dials, quick AF speed and easy AF point selection.
> ...


 
http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/review-olympus-om-d-e-m5-oh-my-darling-updated


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

It's not my kind of thing, but Olympus are also releasing an underwater housing for the OM-D. Pricey as feck though at $1,360. 



http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/26/2902785/olympus-om-d-em-5-underwater-housing-available-july


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

This is clever:


----------



## cybertect (Mar 30, 2012)

I can foresee that feature being very useful in combination with a 10 stop filter


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

My mind has been made up after lugging around my Nikon D300 yesterday: Black OM-D with 12-50mm lens ordered!


----------



## g force (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmm...I need a new camera and 4/3 camera was going to replace me dSLR. This could do the job, although the price is a little steep.


----------



## dweller (Apr 8, 2012)

editor said:


> My mind has been made up after lugging around my Nikon D300 yesterday: Black OM-D with 12-50mm lens ordered!


 
Nice one, keep us posted with your experience and shots so we can fantasise.

I would've gone for the silver topped model though, what made your mind up?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2012)

dweller said:


> Nice one, keep us posted with your experience and shots so we can fantasise.
> 
> I would've gone for the silver topped model though, what made your mind up?


I was taking street pics in Brighton and realised that the silver finish was more likely to catch the eye of people, so opted for the stealthier black. It was a case of head over heart because I still *love* the silver one!

I've no idea when the camera is going to turn up though.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm now looking at lens at what lens to get. The Micro 4/3 system has a magnification of 2, so the bundled 12-50mm lens is a really useful 24mm-100mm. 

I'm going to order a Panasonic H-H014E Lumix G 14mm/f2.5 pancake lens for starters as that looks perfect for street shooting (shame it's not a bit faster, but it seems good value for £150).


----------



## cybertect (Apr 9, 2012)

The Panasonic 20mm f/1.7 is highly rated as a standard prime. Better than the 14mm f/2.5.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2012)

cybertect said:


> The Panasonic 20mm f/1.7 is highly rated as a standard prime.


Yeah - I've seen good reviews for that too.

I use a wideangle a lot, so have already bought the 14mm/f2.5 pancake lens for £130. The 20mm f/1.7 is a tempting buy too and I'm also looking at the Olympus M.ZUIKO Digital ED 9-18mm f/4-5.6.

I reckon I might buy an adapter and use my old Olympus OM 50mm f1.4 as that'll be a good portrait lens.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 10, 2012)

Having installed the ib software that came with other olympus cameras for someone I'm gonna have to stay clear despite my love of olympus :? (and that's even before the lack of money)


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Having installed the ib software that came with other olympus cameras for someone I'm gonna have to stay clear despite my love of olympus :? (and that's even before the lack of money)


You don't have to install any software to use this camera.  

One Italian reviewer decided to put the 'splashproof' claim to the test in a very enthusiastic  manner!







http://www.wirefresh.com/new-olympus-om-d-em-5-gets-doused-in-water-by-enthusiastic-reviewer/


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2012)

I've just got the Lumix 14mm f2.5. It is tiny! In fact, it's not much bigger than the rear lens cap for one of my Nikon lenses.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 11, 2012)

editor said:


> You don't have to install any software to use this camera.
> 
> One Italian reviewer decided to put the 'splashproof' claim to the test in a very enthusiastic manner!
> 
> ...


I know you don't 
did she get splashed then?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2012)

Now this is rather neat: the Olympus Penpal (PP-1) adapter adds a Bluetooth radio to the OM-D and lets you wirelessly send pictures to any other device with a Bluetooth radio, like a smartphone or laptop. The widget can store and resize images too. Not sure if it;s worth the £50ish price though.


----------



## starfish2000 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have fond memories of my OM2n and the Olympus OM2n had this strange function that meant you could take 5 minute exposures in Aperture Priority. I used to do loads of stuff with that.

Trouble is my whole system is Canon now, no point in changing.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a different kind of system, being m43, but if it works as well as almost all the reviews suggest, it may end up replacing my Nikon outfit.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Bah.


> Delivery Estimate: Tuesday 15 May 2012 - Tuesday 12 Jun 2012


Although I did get this apologetic email from Amazon last week:


> Olympus OM-D EM-5 Micro Four Thirds Interchangeable Lens Camera - Black (16.1MP, Live MOS, M.Zuiko 12-50mm Lens) 3.0 inch OLED
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> We're writing to let you know that dispatch of this item has been delayed until May 2, 2012.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Another rave review: 



> The OM-D E-M5 earns our Editors' Choice for high-end compact interchangeable lens cameras, edging out the Sony Alpha NEX-7. The NEX has a bigger sensor, and is only $50 more, but the E-M5's performance, ergonomics, weather sealing, and impressive kit lens help it prevail. The NEX's big advantage is a larger image sensor, but its native lens selection, while constantly improving, cannot match that of Micro Four Thirds. If you've already bought into the Micro Four Thirds system and are considering an upgrade, look no further: The E-M5 is simply the finest camera you'll find.





> Pros
> Compact body. Fully weather sealed. Crisp LCD EVF. Articulating rear display. Sharp kit lens. Impressive high ISO performance. Fast autofocus. Shoots at 9 frames per second. In-body stabilization. Large native lens library. Optional grip available.
> 
> Cons
> ...


 
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2403406,00.asp


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

Woohoo! Delivery date has been pushed forward to the 3rd May!


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2012)

The camera has just picked up a Gold award at DPReview. 

And look how good the image quality is: 



> The E-M5 sets a new benchmark for Micro Four Thirds images, thanks to a modern sensor and Olympus' excellent JPEG engine. It continues to produce good results in lower light than was previously practical and produces attractive output in all but the most challenging of situations. The combination of its small body and the small lenses available for it (specifically the Panasonic 20mm F1.7 and Olympus 45mm F1.8) mean it's a camera we found ourselves taking everywhere, without any concerns that we were having to make undue compromises on image quality.
> 
> The E-M5 can't completely overcome the light capture disadvantage brought by its smaller sensor, compared to APS-C, but it reduces it to the point that it's irrelevant for almost all practical purposes. At which point we think its size advantage, in terms of both body and lenses, will outweigh that difference for most uses. If you're _absolutely unwilling_ to compromise on image quality then spending twice the money and moving up to the bulk of a full-frame is the only way of gaining a significant step up from the E-M5.


 
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusem5


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

It's arrived and it looks lovely. Like a proper camera. 

It's a mere slip of a thing compared t my D300 too: 






http://www.wirefresh.com/olympus-om-d-e-m5-size-comparison-with-lumix-lx5-and-nikon-d300/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2012)

Should have got the silver


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Should have got the silver


Nah. Black for da stealth, innit.  It's actually got a reassuring heft to it too, so it feels weighty like a proper camera should.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 1, 2012)

editor said:


> It's arrived and it looks lovely. Like a proper camera.
> 
> It's a mere slip of a thing compared t my D300 too:
> 
> ...


 
Holy shit! That's some size difference!  I keep looking at the Nikon and thinking "someone's taken a bike pump to it".

Hows the "fit" of the Olympus to your hands, though? Comfy?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2012)

It feels much the same as an OM2 i.e. very comfortable indeed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 1, 2012)

editor said:


> It feels much the same as an OM2 i.e. very comfortable indeed.


 
Nice. I have to say, I'm impressed that they didn't go for a massive grip on the camera. The slight bulge looks properly "old skool", in keeping with the rest of the camera. Love the LCD-less top plate, too.

Still can't get over the size difference, though!


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

The low light performance is *incredible*. This is a straight-out-of-the-camera JPEG file shot at 6400ISO (Lumix 14mm f2.5 lens):


----------



## editor (May 2, 2012)

100% crop. Full image is 4608 x 3456 pixels.


That seriously outperforms my Nikon D300.


----------



## g force (May 4, 2012)

My Nikon is creaking and I find it too bulky...your pics have made the decision for me. Credit card purchase incoming!


----------



## editor (May 4, 2012)

It's a grand camera. I'm going to give it a thorough test over the weekend, but so far I've been very impressed.

With the 14mm pancake lens it's not much bigger than my Lumix LX5.


----------



## dweller (May 9, 2012)

Impressive test here in comparison with GH2.
http://www.mu-43.com/f102/om-d-e-m5-vs-gh2-dynamic-range-controlled-test-25707/


----------



## George & Bill (May 9, 2012)

editor said:


> 100% crop. Full image is 4608 x 3456 pixels.
> View attachment 18767
> 
> That seriously outperforms my Nikon D300.



That looks great - I suppose it may apply a fair bit of luminance NR to the JPEG, where the Nikon mainly just does chroma by default, afaik. But even so. Cameras of this size really look to be becoming serious.

However, I'm waiting for the hinted-at 16mp compact-format FX body from Nikon - not that it'll be anywhere near as sleek or design concious as the Olympus.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2012)

I'm still *loving* this camera. It's a stunning bit of kit. 

Not so sure about this customisation option though.I sort of like it, but...







http://www.43rumors.com/there-is-a-new-cool-asahi-e-m5-customization-kit/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 11, 2012)

Oh Yuk!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 12, 2012)

To anyone who has bought an OM D or even just thinking about buying one there is a new article in DP Review about fine tuning the custom settings.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9115179666/user-guide-getting-the-most-out-of-the-olympus-e-m5#UI1


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Oh Yuk!


 
Agreed! It looks like someone went back to the '70s and bought some woodgrain Fablon, then covered the camera with it!


----------



## cybertect (May 14, 2012)

Worth a read: Sports photographer uses an OM-D as a remote-controlled camera for behind-the-goal shots at the FA Cup Final

http://slikimages.com/2012/05/techniques/wembley-remote-test/


----------



## editor (May 14, 2012)

That's a really interesting article. I like his writing style and I love this pic showing the difference in size:


And what a rave review too:


> In summary, I’m very impressed with the EM-5. Enough to to shell out my own money to buy one and have it as my main remote camera. In my view it beats using a Canon 1DIII as a remote as it’s smaller, runs a faster frame rate, has more pixels and, though I didn’t push it, probably a better high ISO performance. A 1DIV would be a closer comparison but a new EM-5 is significantly cheaper than a well-used 1DIV.
> 
> Also, being virtually silent, there are also many other opportunities to use the EM-5 as a remote in other situations. I used it on Friday night clipped onto the front of a conductor’s podium to get some otherwise impossible shots of a classical music concert. A 1D in that position would have made far too much noise and been too intrusive. It is also much quieter than my Leica M9.
> 
> Having had a play with the amazing image stabilisation, it’s also clear that the EM-5 is very useful for video as well as stills. As commented on other review sites, it’s a bit like having a built-in steadicam. It really is very good. If you add that capability in with a little stable of lenses (I have Panasonic 8mm f/3.5, 14mm f/2.5, 20mm f/1.7 and the super Olympus 45 1.8.), you have a really capable, portable camera with excellent image quality, near silent operation, stills, video etc etc. The whole kit goes in a little Think Tank Speed Changer belt bag. And as a bonus it works extremely well as a football remote. I’d like to see more weatherproof Olympus lenses coming out, especially wide primes, to help with leaving the camera running behind the goal in the rain.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

I just bought an OM adapter and there's something deeply satisfying about being able to use my old OM2n lenses again. 

100mm f1.4? Don't mind if I do! 






(Taken with my ancient Vivitar 70-150mm OM lens)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 15, 2012)

I see you call that "Stormy Shard". I like the contrast between the background and the front-lit flats. That lens is effectively 300mm at the long end, how far was it zoomed in that shot?


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I see you call that "Stormy Shard". I like the contrast between the background and the front-lit flats. That lens is effectively 300mm at the long end, how far was it zoomed in that shot?


About 200mm I reckon. I just grabbed a quick shot and could have done a better job (but was a bit excited by suddenly having some new lens to play with!).


----------



## dweller (May 15, 2012)

I 'm finding I prefer using  OM legacy lenses to the kit lens that came with my G2 camera.
I'm not getting the in body stabilisation you get with OM-D but the shooting and the results are much more satisfying than
 from the panasonic kit lens.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2012)

Feels lovely to be handling proper old-fashioned optics too, even if they do weigh a ton!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Feels lovely to be handling proper old-fashioned optics too, even if they do weigh a ton!


 
Yep, I've noticed the weight difference between modern and old optics when using my old Tamrons on my Pentax dslr. My 28mm/f2.5 is twice the weight of the Pentax 18-55mm kit lens, plus another 30g on top!

They do feel nicer, though, don't they?


----------



## cybertect (May 15, 2012)

editor said:


> Feels lovely to be handling proper old-fashioned optics too, even if they do weigh a ton!


 
Aye. From stats I've garnered from Lightroom, I'm using Canon FD manual focus lenses about 85% of the time with my G2.


----------



## fractionMan (May 16, 2012)

I'm completely in love with my old Pentax-M 50mm f1.7 tbh. It's by far my best lens, lovely to use and forces me to really think about what I'm shooting.   

Plus it feels chunky, solid and small all at the same time.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2012)

I tried using my old Vivitar 75-150mm lens with a 2x adapter. It ended up about a mile long with the m43 adapter!

I'm loving using my 50mm 1.4 OM lens though. It's a beaut and it's nice I don't have to fiddle about with the camera settings to use manual lens.


----------



## fractionMan (May 16, 2012)

The do look wicked. Here's mine:






I now want a 24/28mm version


----------



## editor (May 17, 2012)

Man oh man, this is one hell of a camera. Another handheld shot taken at ISO 6400 using my old Olympus 50mm (100mm) 1.4 lens. The stabilisation is excellent.

I love the way I've got my old lens back again!


----------



## cybertect (May 17, 2012)

Grr. You're making me jealous.

Though now I'm waiting to see what Canon pull out of the hat at the end of the month.

http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-mirrorless-system-camera-to-be-announced-in-may/


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm still *loving* this camera. It's a stunning bit of kit.
> 
> Not so sure about this customisation option though.I sort of like it, but...
> 
> ...


 
Here you go, ed:





£7 a sheet on ebay, and you too can make your Olympus OM-D look like Blue Peter have had a go at it!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 17, 2012)

.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 17, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> VP go and check post 67 to get a sense of deja vu.


 
What, the post I quoted?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 17, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> What, the post I quoted?


Dammit you got there before I deleted my post. 

Did you find the YouTube link where you can see someone prising off the plastic covers and gluing on a new cover in a very amateurish way? Don't seek it out, it is very boring.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2012)

I'm frothing about the m43 adapter here:






http://www.wirefresh.com/best-30-olympus-om-d-upgrade-toy-can-buy-the-fotodiox-m43-adapter/


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 22, 2012)

you're really just bumping this thread to make me jealous aren't you :'(


----------



## dweller (May 23, 2012)

editor , do you only take photos out of your window ;-)

Nice article by the way. 
 I took some shots at an outdoor event with adults and kids on the weekend. 
Used a zuiko 135 3.5. I missed a few shots due to moving subjects and not having autofocus, 
 but the results I did get were lovely. The shots I took at the same event with the panasonic 14-42 kit zoom just 
 didn't have the same colour or feeling. Maybe I'm just indulging in wishful thinking and nostalgia, but I'm sticking with my OMs for now.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

dweller said:


> editor , do you only take photos out of your window ;-).


More OM-D shots here!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/hasting...green-men-morris-dancers-and-drummers-galore/


----------



## weltweit (May 24, 2012)

editor said:


> More OM-D shots here!
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/hasting...green-men-morris-dancers-and-drummers-galore/


Nice to see some blackface morris dancers seeming to fit in without any demonstrations


----------



## dweller (May 24, 2012)

Nice shots there editor.
Look like heavy metal morris men.

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm still loving this camera. 
Looks like it's pretty good for some pro sports shooting too:
http://admiringlight.com/blog/olympus-e-m5-sports-shooting-field-report/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank for that editor. I was just thinking you had gone quiet on the OM D and maybe were losing enthusiasm about it. Some of the images from that link were outstanding.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Thank for that editor. I was just thinking you had gone quiet on the OM D and maybe were losing enthusiasm about it. Some of the images from that link were outstanding.


It's the best camera I've ever owned, and if I'm not posting about it, it's because I'm busy taking photos with it!

I've now invested in a fair few lens, so my outfit is now (in 35mm equiv teems)
18mm-28mm Olympus wide angle zoom f4-f5.6
18mm-100mm Olympus kit lens zoom
28mm Panasonic f2.5
40mm Panazonic f1.7
100mm Olympus f1/4 (old OM lens)
150-300mm f3.8 (old OM zoom)

I've just spent a wad of cash on the system flash too, so I've pretty much thrown my hat into the m43 system.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> It's the best camera I've ever owned, and if I'm not posting about it, it's because I'm busy taking photos with it!
> 
> I've now invested in a fair few lens, so my outfit is now (in 35mm equiv teems)
> 18mm-28mm Olympus wide angle zoom f4-f5.6
> ...


Wow that looks like heavy involvement. When is the wedding? That flash system, is it Wi-fi. I know i could get something of the kind for my Olympus E420 but never went that far because I almost never use flash.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Wow that looks like heavy involvement. When is the wedding? That flash system, is it Wi-fi. I know i could get something of the kind for my Olympus E420 but never went that far because I almost never use flash.


I'm not a big fan of flash at all, but for some jobs you just have to have it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not a big fan of flash at all, but for some jobs you just have to have it.


This is true, but the fewer the better. You just have to get the flash off the camera.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2012)

How lush does this Voigtländer´s 17.5 mm f0.95 lens/ONM-D combo look?








I don't even want to know the price. 

http://www.pekkapotka.com/journal/2012/6/28/voigtlander-nokton-175mm-f095.html


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm loving the OM-D. So much so that I'm going to look into getting another m43 camera and sell off my entire Nikon system.

I'm seriously tempted to buy another OM-D body.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 25, 2012)

my dad has an old om2 with a shed load of lenses...hmmm


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2012)

I've also ordered a ridiculously cheap Olympus E-PM1 body as a carry everywhere back up. 
It was just £150 for the body. Stick the 14mm pancake lens on it and it's going to ace as a little camera for nights out. 

http://m.dpreview.com/reviews/olympusepm1


----------



## Tankus (Aug 25, 2012)

heh ...want










> The new EOS M is Canon's first mirrorless EOS camera. Combining the imaging quality of a DSLR with the convenience of a point and shoot, it features an 18MP APS-C sensor, a DIGIC 5 image processor, and a 3.0" 1,040k-dot touch-screen LCD. It comes bundled with a 22mm f/2.0 STM lens for continuous and quiet autofocus when shooting video or stills. It has an expandable ISO of up to 25600, and full HD movie mode with the recently introduced Movie Servo AF system.





> there will be an optional lens adapter that will provide expanded compatibility with the entire line of *Canon EF and EF-S lenses*.


http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_M/?WT.mc_id=
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth/canon/announcements/canons-first-mirrorless-camera-eos-m

use all my old lens's ...but slap a 22mm on it and it will fit into a biggish pocket

when my old eos 450 packs up ...I think that this will be its replacement







and an after-market hot-shoe viewfinder for bright light perhaps

seems like a lot of manufacturers are going after a downsized medium spec market


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 25, 2012)

Piers Gibbon said:


> my dad has an old om2 with a shed load of lenses...hmmm


I picked up an OM-2n with 50/1.8 lens on eBay recently for a good price (because it has a broken self-timer - I've only ever used self-timers to check whether the self-timer is working) and it handles brilliantly, as well as looking terrific. Of course, now, somebody might try to nick it thinking it's an OM-D costing 20 times as much


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2012)

Tankus said:


> heh ...want


Not sure why you're posting about this camera in an OM-D thread, but it's not what I'd call a looker, and the lack of physical controls makes it more of a point'n'shooter to my eyes.

I'd prefer to stick with m43.


----------



## dweller (Sep 3, 2012)

a homemade OM-D ad


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2013)

MFT sensor better than the $5,500 Leica FF sensor!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought the 45mm f1.8 Olympus lens yesterday (it's effectively a 90mm) for £220 and boy oh boy am I impressed with the quality.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Olympus are running a promo over Easter:


> From Good Friday (March 29th) Olympus are offering the OM-D body for £849.99 while the M.ZUIKO 12-50mm lens kit can be bought for £999.99.
> 
> Olympus are also extending their offer on free accessories (worth up to £330) when bought with the OM-D to midnight on April 1st, letting users bag a free HLD-6 Battery Grip or scoop up the rather fantastic M.ZUIKO 45mm 1:1.8 portrait lens, along with a spare battery.
> 
> ...


 
It's a fabulous camera.


----------



## what (Jun 1, 2013)

Ed are you still enjoying the camera?
Was thinking of buying one today. Amazingly one of the shops on Tottenham court road was adamant I wait till next week as he reckoned the price is going to drop £150 for the body and kit lens.
Anyone else heard a rumour?


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep. Absolutely loving it. Best camera I've ever owned.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 1, 2013)

I've heard stuff about it going down in price, but I'm not sure which price reduction it was referring to.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

It's now down to £550 body only here:
http://www.simplyelectronics.net/
and £560 here:
http://www.procamerashop.co.uk/

I'm still loving the camera and it sometimes still surprises me with its quality - like this shot that was taken in the near pitch-black:






More: http://www.wirefresh.com/heres-how-good-the-olympus-om-d-e-m5-camera-can-be-in-very-low-light/


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 20, 2013)

That's amazing for a hand held shot


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> That's amazing for a hand held shot


 
Even more so considering I'd spent all night drinking 

I should try and get memespring to post up the pic he took on his iPhone as a comparison to show just how dark it was.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

This is supposed to be the next Olympus top of the range camera. It's not exactly a looker to my eyes. 






http://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2013/08/18/the-olympus-om-d-e-m1-the-king-of-micro-43/


----------



## dweller (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah, very expensive and not a great looker, if it brings down the price of a 2nd hand em-5 then I'm happy.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 21, 2013)

It will possibly bring down the price of the original OM-D which presumably will continue to be made as it is aimed at a different market. This new one is clearly aimed at professional and very serious amateur photographers, a distinct market niche.


----------



## dweller (Aug 25, 2013)

more pics of OM-D EM-1 and new Olympus 12-40mm f2.8 lens


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks-wise, it reminds me of the OM-101 (or "Mr Noisy" as I used to call them because of the power-focus feature), but with proper dials instead of the lcd and buttons effort on the 101.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2013)

Its looks are growing on me a bit now. I like the power lever on the top plate, like on the old OM series.

Boy was the OM2 a lovely camera....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 26, 2013)

It looks okay to me, but I'm kind of getting into that 80s boxy look. All it needs now is a red go-faster stripe.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 27, 2013)

I have an OM2 but it has a dent in the prism case that appeared there after it went through an airport scanner. It doesn't affect its working but it ruins the appearance. I have two OM1s which I prefer to the OM2 - no automatic setting and the shutter is purely mechanical. You can use it when the battery dies provided you can estimate the light. I think the OM1 is the classic Olympus. I have my original back from the days of mumble mumble and I bought a secondhand one for £50 a few years ago before going digital.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> You can use it when the battery dies provided you can estimate the light.


You can do that with the OM2 too by using the mechanical flash sync of 1/60. I once shot an entire wedding with dead batteries in my OM2 and got away with it!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 27, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have an OM2 but it has a dent in the prism case that appeared there after it went through an airport scanner. It doesn't affect its working but it ruins the appearance. I have two OM1s which I prefer to the OM2 - no automatic setting and the shutter is purely mechanical. You can use it when the battery dies provided you can estimate the light. I think the OM1 is the classic Olympus. I have my original back from the days of mumble mumble and I bought a secondhand one for £50 a few years ago before going digital.


 
If you were *that* old, you'd have the original Olympus M-1, as it was called before Leica took Olympus to court and forced a name-change on them.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you were *that* old, you'd have the original Olympus M-1, as it was called before Leica took Olympus to court and forced a name-change on them.


I never heard that one.

Dammit VP you sent me off on an internet trawl. I am glad that Olympus agreed to drop the M1 name in a gentleman's agreement rather than a protracted legal battle like some modern manufacturers we can think of.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting to note that the OM-D (mainly with a 17mm f1.8) is being used by a Magnum photographer 
http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2013/09/moises-saman/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2013)

Just a bump to say that I noticed that Olympus are now giving a free 45mm portrait lens to anyone buying the original E-M5 before 5th Jan. Which is a pretty good deal given that it's come down in price anyway.

http://olympus-45mm-lens.sales-promotions.com


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Just a bump to say that I noticed that Olympus are now giving a free 45mm portrait lens to anyone buying the original E-M5 before 5th Jan. Which is a pretty good deal given that it's come down in price anyway.
> 
> http://olympus-45mm-lens.sales-promotions.com


The 45mm is a fantastic lens too.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's some photos taken with the lovely 75mm 1.8 lens. 












http://www.urban75.org/blog/lower-m...-dangling-pretzel-ten-new-york-street-photos/


----------

